# single linatex ;)



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I use 10mm lead for almost anything lately, and i want a good setup with 10mm using all sorts of bands... my linatex has arrived and im not one to cut and waste material for testing. What do you guys think would be fastest with linatex ? I would like to use single bands. My draw length is 36 inches.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

I do not have much experience with lead. But I cut my bands about 1.5 wider than steel ammoto. And if lead is about 1.5 heavier than steel, you can use 1.5 x 1.5 = 2.1 coefficient. Cut your bands about 2.1 wider than diameter of your ammo. So 21mm wide bands for 10mm lead balls. 
If you find it too strong, cut it down or cut it to tapered bands. And if this setup will not work, I will send you band material that you wasted. Just send me a message.

RK


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> I do not have much experience with lead. But I cut my bands about 1.5 wider than steel ammoto. And if lead is about 1.5 heavier than steel, you can use 1.5 x 1.5 = 2.1 coefficient. Cut your bands about 2.1 wider than diameter of your ammo. So 21mm wide bands for 10mm lead balls.
> If you find it too strong, cut it down or cut it to tapered bands. And if this setup will not work, I will send you band material that you wasted. Just send me a message.
> 
> RK


And the length of the bands mate ? 36 draw length


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Length, huh, I will try some of my bandsets tomorrow and compare band length and draw length, than I post you my opinion. But I prefer 450% elongation for plinking with max band life. And about 550% for best power/life ratio.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

My draw length is 103cm. And I about 20cm long bands for heavier ammo, and 17cm for smaller ammo where linatex is little slower. I measure it from knot to knot (from fork to pouch). So about 2cm longer for attaching. 
For 36 maybe about 7 inches long bands. Better cut bands lil longer and you may shorten them after few shots.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> My draw length is 103cm. And I about 20cm long bands for heavier ammo, and 17cm for smaller ammo where linatex is little slower. I measure it from knot to knot (from fork to pouch). So about 2cm longer for attaching.
> For 36 maybe about 7 inches long bands. Better cut bands lil longer and you may shorten them after few shots.


Thanks mate ! i cant try them now sadly as im waiting for my lead delivery, until it arrives i cant make any ammo...


----------

